# Witch costume accessories



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay

So when a witch goes out what all does she take with her?

Broom, familiar, any jewelry, or other accouterments any of you can suggest to get beyond the usual black robe and pointy hat.

Thanks


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wand, spellbook, striped stockings (yum), fertility goddess thing, potions...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You need the right shoes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You need the right shoes.


You mean ruby slippers?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

My wife offered to spruce up the witches costume. Not sure what to spruce about it. Belt made from sisal rope with metal keys from the POTC shop at WDW (make a nice clanking sound when witch is moving) I am not really into the whole striped socks/hose seems to HR Puffinstuff to me. Maybe some sort of huge piece of gaudy jewelry. Making a cane from a gnarly branch from a bodark tree and repairing the broom as it seems to have thinned out quite a bit.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe aging the material a bit so it looks as old as the witch is. Or maybe a cloak of ratted out old burlap.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What about changing her hair? It needs to be a bit more crusty and messed up looking. I love the face though! And how about a rat crawling on her somewhere, or tied to her waist by it's tail. A good witch always needs a rat and a bat or two....oh, and a snake. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dollar Tree had some nice rats and bats for (you guessed it) a dollar.
Might need to paint them brown so the show up on the witch.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd suggest adding some color other than black, perhaps a ratty shawl or scarf in a darker earth tone, along with some of the other suggestions for the fashionable witch.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am not changing the hair, its sisal rope dyed orange its in no way smooth or anything like a pantene commercial. The robe is this nasty old black cloth that the ladies at the cloth store thanked me for buying it wasn't good for anything else. It has many tears and repairs in it using some brown thread. I do have a different shawl than the one that is on in the photo, its definitely rougher looking. My wife picked up a neat necklace with skulls on it. I will look for a rat or something to add to the belt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think she needs a small leather pouch or two to hang from her belt, maybe a book of spells or something along those lines too. Oh, and lets not forget the broom!
Maybe a gnarled old walking stick?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I found a hand made broom- cheap- and use it...it's cool, cuz when you hold it (upside down) you can whack the handle on the floor and scare kids with the noise...

You could make one of these from available stiff weeds & a hot glue gun...Amazon.com: Broom Round Child's Besom (FBCHI): [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@11Q57AWnXPL


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually I have a broom made from a nice long branch and then I have grapevine that is wrapped around the base. I have another branch from a Bodark tree my Brother saved for me that I need to trim up a bit that will be her cane. I will have to take pictures of both the broom and cane once I have them completed. Seems the witch has to take a back seat to the Optimus Prime costume I am building.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

chicken bones make a great necklace. use the small ones and they look like finger bones


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A small bag of bones, maybe pairs of red LED eyes peeking out from sleeves, hoods, etc., amulets and or charms, even the simple, crude stick figures like those created for "The Blair Witch Project". If she's not on or carrying a broom then a knobby walking stick or cane, it needs to look organic/non-manmade. Maybe a crystal ball, tarot cards.
Depending upon how she would be shown, I'd also look at a spell-book like the one used in Hocus Pocus, where there was an eye that opened and moved built into the front cover.


----------

